# New Competiton Kingfish



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi guys, we have decided to run a pair of new comps each lasting 2 months. All you have to do is catch a legal size example of one of the two eligible species and take a quick photo on a known measuring device (ruler, brag mat ect). Add a photo to this thread and be in the running to win some prizes made available due to those annoying google ads we have. The winning fish will be the closest to a mystery length. Each member will have a maximum of three entries per comp. The comp starts September 1st. Remember it is the kingfish closest to the mystery length not the largest so get those entries in.

Edit- i forgot to add, the measurement on the kings is fork length not overall length.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

That's it, I'm off to Pt Augusta


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

By the way can you say if the mystery length is legal in all states?


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Squidley said:


> By the way can you say if the mystery length is legal in all states?


I guess it's going to have to be - trying to photo a live fish on a bragmat/ruler on a kayak is an impossible task. I have tried and failed. So unless we use barrel sized live wells, they're going to have to be keepers, donked on the head, and photo'd back on land.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Squidley said:


> By the way can you say if the mystery length is legal in all states?


Yes mate, the mystery size is above legal size in all states.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Squidley said:


> That's it, I'm off to Pt Augusta


hell yeah! any reports from up that way?


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree with paul... no way you're gonna be able to measure/photograph them on the yak


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

baptism said:


> I agree with paul... no way you're gonna be able to measure/photograph them on the yak


Who ever releases a legal kingfish ?
Unless of course your esky is full. 
If you really don't want to keep it, then turn it upside down in the foot well and they usually stay put.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Sean, last I heard about it I should give the bridge area some attention as well as the power plant. I'm taking a long weekend next week so I'll try then.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Scott said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> > By the way can you say if the mystery length is legal in all states?
> ...


Is the mystery size aggregate?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

eric said:


> Can I paint a salmon and enter?


If you get a 65cm+ salmon you deserve to enter.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Are a special NSW comp. ;-)

Tuna look a bit like Kingfish, well they both have fins.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Gatesy said:


> Oh i like these competitions. Good luck everyone


need more than luck down here in Vic to find a kingy this time of the year - maybe the fish market may have some


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

That is why we also did flathead. I seem to remember we had them all over the mainland when i lived there. This will be an ongoing competition and the species will differ each time.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

As Scott says, at the end of this comp, there will be another with 2 different species.
The idea of having 2 species at once, is to enable all of us (or at least most of us) to have a shot a one of them.
We will be trying to keep one of the 2 species as a more widely available fish and one will be a bit more seasonally focused and may not be available in all areas.
By having the winning length as a random number, it makes it worth while entering no matter what size fish you catch (as long as it is legal) and levels out the playing field across the country.
If you think measuring a kingfish is an issue, wait till we get on to the mackerel.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Fair enough.


----------



## slash (Jan 4, 2011)

Squidley said:


> That's it, I'm off to Pt Augusta


Im already there.
Permanently


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Is that you Westy?


----------



## Westy5 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nope this is me Squidley.
Was going to have a relaxing weekend but it looks like I will be out on the gulf all weekend.
If anyone wants company if fishing in Port Augusta let me know.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

??? Fishing is the most relaxing thing i do ???

Any sign of those kingies? Getting late now as i have heard august is usually the time


----------



## Westy5 (Mar 30, 2010)

Well Im still yet to catch one but there are reports of them being around the place.
The power station is in a shutdown at the moment, so they are a bit more dispersed from what I have heard


----------



## slash (Jan 4, 2011)

Will you be out Sunday Westy?


----------



## Westy5 (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah Slash I will probably head out Sunday. Launching from the caravan park. Probably some time in the morning.


----------



## slash (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok. Probably won't make it out cause had my first game of footy back for a while and am wrecked
Any idea how deep it is around the power house?
Can a brick be used as an anchor?


----------



## slash (Jan 4, 2011)

Howd ya go Westy?


----------



## Westy5 (Mar 30, 2010)

Slash,
Its about 10m deep at the power station wall from memory. Although there are shallower spots in the area.
Went out both saturday and sunday, fished red banks and north of the rail bridge. Saw a school of Kings on Saturday feeding but the time I got there they had gone quiet. Caught nothing but salmon trout on sunday.


----------



## slash (Jan 4, 2011)

At least you got out there. I'll pm you a few tips and spots when I get some time.


----------

